# FR: Il y a fuite aux latrines - absence d'article



## justerman

What should I make of the absence of an article in:


> Il y a fuite aux latrines


I know that there are circumstances when an article is not required but, hitherto, I've not seen this particular circumstance identified.

Is it simply unusual usage, or does it exemplify an aspect of French grammar ? 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Maître Capello

justerman said:


> Is it simply unusual usage


Yes, or maybe slightly archaic. As far as I'm concerned I wouldn't omit the article in this case. In other words, I'd personally say, _Il y a *une* fuite aux latrines_.


----------



## olivier68

Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que c'est un peu archaïque ;-) Grevisse en fait des pages d'exemples. 
Ici, cela relève plutôt d'expressions/tournures consacrées en particulier dans des formes impersonnelles ("il y a", "on a", "c'est"):
- il y a péril en la demeure
- cette année, on aura pléthore/abondance de fruits
- au marché, il y a foule
- à la cantine, ce midi, ce sera lasagnes
- ...
On peut trouver plein d'exemples (mais attention... cela ne fonctionne pas toujours ;-))) En général, il est facile de rétablir l'article manquant (mais attention aux nuances de sens !).


----------



## Bezoard

Pour moi, c'est du style télégraphique, incorrect en situation normale. Il n'est pas plus correct de dire " il y a fuite aux latrines" que "il y a beurre dans les épinards" ou " il y a salière sur la table".


----------



## olivier68

Oui, c'est ce que je voulais exprimer par "cela ne fonctionne pas toujours" ;-)


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que c'est un peu archaïque ;-) Grevisse en fait des pages d'exemples.


Je parlais exclusivement de l'exemple qui nous occupe.


----------



## Reynald

Je ne supprimerais pas non plus l'article.
_Il y a fuite _évoque pour moi un commentaire sportif _(Il y a faute_ / _Il y a main...). _
Il y a fuite dans les latrines : le plombier écope d'une pénalité.


----------



## jekoh

On trouve sur les moteurs de recherche un certain nombre d'exemples de "il y a fuite". C'est correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est certes « correct », mais selon le contexte, c'est parfois maladroit, parfois étrange, en particulier dans la phrase proposée initialement. 

J'espère quoi qu'il en soit que vous êtes conscient que le nombre de résultats d'un moteur de recherche n'est en rien garant de la correction d'une expression.


----------



## Bezoard

S'il ne s'écrivait et ne se disait que des choses correctes, ça se saurait. Revoir peut-être la notion de "correct" (_Qui est conforme à la norme, qui ne comporte pas d'écart par rapport à la norme_). 
Si tout ce qu'on trouvait sur Internet était correct, ça se saurait aussi. C'est en fait le lieu privilégié du hors-norme et de l'erreur.
Dans _le_ certain nombre d'occurences de "il y a fuite", certaines sont absolument correctes, comme celle-ci "_Il y a fuite et fuite_".
Beaucoup parmi les autres occurences concernent des phrases où "il y a fuite" est employé sans localisation exacte de la fuite par un complément circonstanciel de lieu défini. Dans pas mal de ces occurrences d'ailleurs, le "_il y a fuite_" traduit plutôt un état, l'état d'une installation fuyarde, le fait que le compteur décèle une consommation anormale d'eau, mais aucune fuite n'est décelable à l'oeil, on ne voit pas la fuite, on n'a pas les pieds dans l'eau. 
Enfin, il y a pas mal d'exemples écrits en français approximatif : _« L’écoulement d’eau peut être situé au niveau de la pipe d’évacuation de sortie. Raison pour laquelle, il y a fuite WC. Une simple soudure ou colmatage avec un mastic et pâte durcissante permet de venir à bout de ce problème d’eau. »_
Bref, il n'y a que très peu d'exemples écrits en _bon_ français qui soient comparables à celui qui nous occupe et ce serait induire en erreur un apprenant du français que de lui laisser croire qu'on peut se dispenser de l'article dans ce cas précis.


----------



## olivier68

_Il y a donc anguille sous roche_ ;-) (deux pour le prix d'un, c'est cadeau )


----------



## justerman

Thank you all for providing your opinions. I've learnt a bit from reading them.

Some of you have suggested that the usage is appropriate within certain types of discourse. The passage, from a novel by Fred Vargas, is part of a conversation in which one character says:


> Si t’as une minute après. Il y a fuite aux latrines, faudrait que tu m’arranges ça.


The additional omission, of a pronoun before faudrait, presumably locates the style of communication as informal, but as “_un apprenant du français_”, it is difficult for me to judge whether, in such a context, the first clause is unusual


----------



## olivier68

You are right: It's very colloquial (but usual in many dialogues by Vargas). It might even have been: "_Y'a_ fuite aux latrines".


----------



## OLN

"very colloquial*", je ne dirais pas cela.
Je trouve la phrase "il y a fuite aux latrines" plaisante , pas du tout parce qu'elle serait familière ou populaire, mais plutôt par son côté un peu vieillot et sentencieux.

*Aussi à l'attention de Me Capello et Bezoard, quelques unes des occurrences dans des ouvrages techniques sérieux (source : G*** Books) :
_S'il y a fuite au circuit primaire
il y a fuite à la soupape anti-retour
On reconnaît qu'il y a fuite à la colonne si ...
quand il y a fuite au condenseur
Si l'extinction se produit au moment de l'explosion, c'est qu'il y a fuite au tube d'allumage
 il y a fuite au bec brûleur 
on est certain qu'il y a fuite aux barrettes_


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> "very colloquial*", je ne dirais pas cela.


Peut-être pas « très familier », mais pour moi c'est incompatible avec un langage soigné. Cela fait d'ailleurs assez jargon technique où il est courant de recourir à un style plus télégraphique.


----------



## Bezoard

OLN, vos exemples s'ajoutent à ceux que j'ai commentés dans mon message 10 :


> Dans pas mal de ces occurrences d'ailleurs, le "_il y a fuite_" traduit plutôt un état, l'état d'une installation fuyarde, le fait que le compteur décèle une consommation anormale d'eau, mais aucune fuite n'est décelable à l'oeil, on ne voit pas la fuite, on n'a pas les pieds dans l'eau.


Je ne vérifie pas chaque phrase, mais c'est déjà clair sans le contexte pour :
_On reconnaît qu'il y a fuite à la colonne si ...
Si l'extinction se produit au moment de l'explosion, c'est qu'il y a fuite au tube d'allumage..._


----------

